# L1 visa RFE



## nishma (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi I am getting stressed as after the paperwork was submitted for my husband's L1 visa we found out yesterday he needs to supply more info.
Has this happened to anyone recently as I googled it and there has been an increase in RFE's. 
Should we worry? 
Any advice would be appreciated
Thanks!!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

nishma said:


> Hi I am getting stressed as after the paperwork was submitted for my husband's L1 visa we found out yesterday he needs to supply more info.
> Has this happened to anyone recently as I googled it and there has been an increase in RFE's.
> Should we worry?
> Any advice would be appreciated
> Thanks!!


What additional info has he been asked to provide? 

We provided a ton of paperwork for my L1 - can't recall what is all was now - but, unless something really odd is being asked for (totally non work related for instance) I would not worry.


----------



## nishma (Jan 8, 2013)

Its all work related... 

Basically needs to prove why an American cant be hired to do the job... 
I think the initial stuff that was sent had holes in it and wasnt too convincing! Its annoying as the lawyer/ HR guys have done loads of these....

Not sure the time frame now?


----------



## nishma (Jan 8, 2013)

Any one with any advice on this please....


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

When it comes to an L-1 visa, it's really up to the employer to do all the heavy lifting on the application side of things. And FWIW, it's pretty common (for all immigration services) to ask for "more paper" after the initial application has been submitted. (Certainly it is here in France, anyhow. And US immigration is worse to have to deal with than the French immigration.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nishma (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks Bev! 

The RFE etc is under a blanket petition and my husband has done great work for the company so hoping it will all work out ?!? 

I am not good at waiting


----------

